# Low rating doordash



## uberer2016

I have completed 34 deliveries and today I checked my customer rating and it's a whopping 1 star. Should I be worried about deactivation? I mean food delivery gig earnings are really, truly below minimum wage especially with rising gas prices. I just did it to see how the pay was but I'd rather not be deactivated so it's always there as an option. It's really good as a means to pay for the commute to and from work. I use DD in the morning and only take deliveries towards my work and then in the evening only take the ones towards home. It works out wonderfully since I get nonstop pings during lunch and dinner hours.


----------



## Uber1111uber

Yes with a 1 star rating you will be deactivated soon. I dont even see how that's possible to have a 1 star.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

You won’t just be deactivated, if you have children CPS will take them away. Hang your head in shame ?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

uberer2016 said:


> I have completed 34 deliveries and today I checked my customer rating and it's a whopping 1 star. Should I be worried about deactivation? I mean food delivery gig earnings are really, truly below minimum wage especially with rising gas prices. I just did it to see how the pay was but I'd rather not be deactivated so it's always there as an option. It's really good as a means to pay for the commute to and from work. I use DD in the morning and only take deliveries towards my work and then in the evening only take the ones towards home. It works out wonderfully since I get nonstop pings during lunch and dinner hours.


Can you think of what you may be doing to get low ratings?


----------



## oicu812

Ratings is over 100 rated deliveries. You haven't been rated enough.


----------



## Teksaz

Door Dash has a star rating system?


----------



## uberer2016

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you think of what you may be doing to get low ratings?


Nope. It's a delivery service. I just meet, greet, and hand the food to the customer and go. Each customer interaction last 10 seconds at most. I have 91% on time or early delivery because I'm experienced with my area from working for Amazon. Does DD default non-rating customers to 5 stars? I feel like this is one of those cases where people only rate when they have something to complain.

Edit: it's gone up to 3 today. Didn't do any new deliveries yet. Still not deactivated. lol.


----------



## oicu812

uberer2016 said:


> Edit: it's gone up to 3 today. Didn't do any new deliveries yet. Still not deactivated. lol.


You probably got the same number of 1's and 5's now.


----------



## Woohaa

You have not delivered enough orders for DD to make that determination. Don't worry about.


----------



## Drizzle

Most customers dont rate and with so few deliveries a customer most likely got a wrong order. Dont even sweat it, if you get deactivated good for you, you will make more money for less work elsewhere.


----------



## 1776abe

uberer2016 said:


> I have completed 34 deliveries and today I checked my customer rating and it's a whopping 1 star. Should I be worried about deactivation? I mean food delivery gig earnings are really, truly below minimum wage especially with rising gas prices. I just did it to see how the pay was but I'd rather not be deactivated so it's always there as an option. It's really good as a means to pay for the commute to and from work. I use DD in the morning and only take deliveries towards my work and then in the evening only take the ones towards home. It works out wonderfully since I get nonstop pings during lunch and dinner hours.


How are you dressed. You should shave, wear jeans, running shoes and a polo type shirt . Look clean. If you show up in shorts and a dirty t-shirt and unshaven for weeks they might thank you didn't handle their food probably.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

1776abe said:


> How are you dressed. You should shave, wear jeans, running shoes and a polo type shirt . Look clean. If you show up in shorts and a dirty t-shirt and unshaven for weeks they might thank you didn't handle their food probably.


Unshaven for weeks? Pfft.....amateur. Try unshaven for months.

The only way you're getting me to put on a polo shirt is if I'm going to a job that pays me something worthwhile. I'm definitely not putting one on for this.


----------



## 1776abe

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Unshaven for weeks? Pfft.....amateur. Try unshaven for months.
> 
> The only way you're getting me to put on a polo shirt is if I'm going to a job that pays me something worthwhile. I'm definitely not putting one on for this.


You don't get it brother. I'm not asking u to be a idiot like Uber drivers that buy a new car to make seventy cents a mile driving stiffs around while their car depreciates 10k.
Investing in yourself for delivery is cheap and will make u more money. Jeans are 20 at Walmart. Good running shoes are 50 and polo shirts on Amazon wardrobe are 10 to 20. U r going to someone's house. look presentable and they might reward u for it. Try it before yelling at me.


----------



## Woohaa

1776abe said:


> You don't get it brother. I'm not asking u to be a idiot like Uber drivers that buy a new car to make seventy cents a mile driving stiffs around while their car depreciates 10k.
> Investing in yourself for delivery is cheap and will make u more money. Jeans are 20 at Walmart. Good running shoes are 50 and polo shirts on Amazon wardrobe are 10 to 20. U r going to someone's house. look presentable and they might reward u for it. Try it before yelling at me.


I wore business casual when I first started DD and tips were few and far between. Their food arrived fast, steaming hot and I looked great. All that had no affect on tips. ??‍♂


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

1776abe said:


> Try it before yelling at me.


I didn't yell at you. I responded to you. And no, I'm not going to try it.


----------



## Rockocubs

Woohaa said:


> I wore business casual when I first started DD and tips were few and far between. Their food arrived fast, steaming hot and I looked great. All that had no affect on tips. ??‍♂


Tips are done upfront so you really cant affect them, unless they cash tip you.


----------



## TXqwi3812

Hardly anybody ever rates on DD. Your 3 star means out of all the deliveries two people have bothered to rate. One with a 5 and the other with a 1.


----------



## Woohaa

Rockocubs said:


> Tips are done upfront so you really cant affect them, unless they cash tip you.


Right. And when the cash tips didn't appear I stopped all the extra service. All I starred to do was grab the bag and go


----------



## vtcomics

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I didn't yell at you. I responded to you. And no, I'm not going to try it.


Will you stop yelling?? LMAO! Amazing how the spin machine is completely out of control in society now.


----------

